# Begginer



## Guest (Mar 26, 2010)

Hi everyone, I recently tried for the first time to snow board, after 20 years of skying. The first day I spent the whole day on the ground, but bye the second I got the hang of things and I loved it. I want to purchase my own equipment and have been looking a different sites to get an idea of what would be the best board, bindings, and boots to purchase for a beginner. I joined this forum to see if I could get some feedback and some suggestions of what would best fit my status. All comments are welcomed.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Welcome in the family. Former skier...rider since 99, seriously the last 3 seasons.
One suggestion, buy relatively cheap board, good bindings, comfy boots, helmet ass pad and wrist guards.
You won't notice or appreciate the difference with a high end board while learning, but you will appreciate it when you get better, so kep that for later, also you don't have to wory about damaging it or having it stolen. I got a Ride Control for 200 bucks 5 years ago.
Good bindings that you can swap with a new board eventually, and comfy boots to ride better. Be sure that they (at the shop) match your boots size to the bindings. I realized years later they gave me a LARGE binding for my 9.5 boot.
Helmet use is obvious, and the protections will keep you riding another day as you fall as we all did.
Wax your board, and enjoy!


----------

